# Equalizer Hitch 600/6000 Wi



## 4xys (Mar 18, 2007)

We have an Equalizer hitch 600/6000 for sale asking $275.00 for it. We used it for 2 seasons with our old trailer. Can ship UPS, it will ship in 2 boxes, I imagine that shipping will be a bit costly due to the weight.... Email your zip code & I can get a quote to you for shipping. Item is available for pick up too, we are about 1.75 hrs north of Milwaukee. I can email pictures for those interested.


----------



## darwol (Apr 6, 2011)

4xys said:


> We have an Equalizer hitch 600/6000 for sale asking $275.00 for it. We used it for 2 seasons with our old trailer. Can ship UPS, it will ship in 2 boxes, I imagine that shipping will be a bit costly due to the weight.... Email your zip code & I can get a quote to you for shipping. Item is available for pick up too, we are about 1.75 hrs north of Milwaukee. I can email pictures for those interested.


Yes, I am interested. please send pics and freight info for zip 68825 thanks.
[email protected]


----------



## 4xys (Mar 18, 2007)

4xys said:


> We have an Equalizer hitch 600/6000 for sale asking $275.00 for it. We used it for 2 seasons with our old trailer. Can ship UPS, it will ship in 2 boxes, I imagine that shipping will be a bit costly due to the weight.... Email your zip code & I can get a quote to you for shipping. Item is available for pick up too, we are about 1.75 hrs north of Milwaukee. I can email pictures for those interested.


----------



## 4xys (Mar 18, 2007)

4xys said:


> We have an Equalizer hitch 600/6000 for sale asking $275.00 for it. We used it for 2 seasons with our old trailer. Can ship UPS, it will ship in 2 boxes, I imagine that shipping will be a bit costly due to the weight.... Email your zip code & I can get a quote to you for shipping. Item is available for pick up too, we are about 1.75 hrs north of Milwaukee. I can email pictures for those interested.


[/quote]

SOLD


----------



## 4xys (Mar 18, 2007)

darwol said:


> We have an Equalizer hitch 600/6000 for sale asking $275.00 for it. We used it for 2 seasons with our old trailer. Can ship UPS, it will ship in 2 boxes, I imagine that shipping will be a bit costly due to the weight.... Email your zip code & I can get a quote to you for shipping. Item is available for pick up too, we are about 1.75 hrs north of Milwaukee. I can email pictures for those interested.


Yes, I am interested. please send pics and freight info for zip 68825 thanks.
[email protected]
[/quote]

This has been SOLD!


----------

